# where do you put the AMNS in an MES?



## steve roberts (Sep 25, 2016)

If you have meat on all 4 racks, where do you put the amns? I takeout the cylindrical chip loader to give it more air and open the vent 1/2 - 3/4 of the way. Then I place it on the bottom. Quite often I don't get enough smoke. When I only have meat on 3 racks, I use the bottom rack to place the amns on. Then it works fine. What do you suggest?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 30, 2016)

I think when the AMNPS is on the bottom wires to the left of the chip tray, it may not get all the oxygen it needs and pulling out the chip try an inch or 2 will allow for more air... 

If you are in the mood to make some mods, here is what myself and others have done.... 













DSCF2019.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Sep 18, 2016






Legs of some sort are a big deal.....  better air flow to the pellets...













AMNPS LEGS 3 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 24, 2016


















AMNPS LEGS 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 24, 2016






The tunnel on the ceiling moves the exhaust to the center of the smoker body

to help eliminate hot spots in the smoker.....













DSCF2018.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 24, 2016


















3f61fe8a_exhtunnel1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 24, 2016






Where the elbow extends through the smoker body, you can add an extension

to move the smoke to the center.....













element and elbow.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 12, 2016


















Turkey 2-2016 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Aug 24, 2016






The holes in the door are for good air flow..   smoking meats and good flavor need good air flow..

The upper hole prevents recirculation of the smoke, which has had the oxygen used up..













Beef Jerky 006.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 1, 2016


















MB MOD 001.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 7, 2016






How to connect the 3" ductwork to the Mailbox mod.....













PelletsinMB mod.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016


















mailbox ext..jpg



__ daveomak
__ Apr 28, 2016


----------



## seth pellet guy (Oct 1, 2016)

Lately, we've been selling a huge amount of Smokin Wedgies to people with MES Smokers to replace their trays. From their experience, you can put the Smokin Wedgie anywhere with the chip tube in or out and there isn't concern about the pellets going out. Best of all, no modification required.

The Smokin Wedgie holds about the same amount of pellets as the Maze, but it only smokes for 2-4 hours. It basically slams the food with smoke.

I'm working on a FAQ for this as well.

Thanks,

Seth


----------

